# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] EDISION PROGRESSIV HD C NANO

## RADIO6146KISAMOS

Παιδια μου εφεραν τον παραπανω δεκτη ο οποιος χαλασε μετα απο λαθος αναβαθμιση.Το κανονικο αρχειο το εχω υπαρχει τροπος να τον επαναφερω ο συγκεκριμενος δεκτης δεν εχει RS232 θυρα για να χρησιμοποιησω καποιο loader ξερει καποιος τι μπορουμε να κανουμε? Ευχαριστω.

----------


## manolo

Καλημέρα φίλε. Έχω να σου προτείνω δύο μεθόδους με κάθε επιφύλαξη,..δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα δουλέψουν αλλά δε χάνεις και τίποτα να προσπαθήσεις αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς έχει γίνει bricked.
*1η μέθοδος (αν έχεις flash/eprom programmer):* Ανοίγεις το κουτί, εντοπίζεις το τσιπάκι της flash NAND που φοράει ο δέκτης, το ξεκολάς, το βάζεις στον programmer, του περνάς το σωστό bin αρχείο που έχεις βρει όπως λες και το επανατοποθετείς. Αν όλα έχουν γίνει σωστά, ο δέκτης σου κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα 'ξαναζωντανέψει'.
*2η μέθοδος* (*αν δεν έχεις flash/eprom programmer):* Αυτή είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολη και φασαριόζικη. Εντοπίζεις όπως και πριν όπως είπαμε τη μνήμα flash/eprom, και μετά με λίγο ψάξιμο στο google βρίσκεις πως γίνεται JTAG, ώστε να μπορέσει να δεχτεί firmware. Επίσης εντοπίζεις τον επεξεργαστή του δέκτη (Mediatek, Amlogic, κ.α.) και πάλι από το διαδίκτυο βρίσκεις τον loader για αυτούς τους επεξεργαστές. Όλοι οι μεγάλοι κατασκευαστές έχουν αναπτύξει Loaders για την οικογένεια των ICs τους. Αφού λοιπόν έχεις κάνει JTAG τη flash,συνδέεις τον δέκτη με τον υπολογιστή σου μέσω της USB και με τον loader περνάς το bin αρχείο που έχεις. Λογικά ο υπολογιστής θα 'αναγνωρίσει' το μηχάνημα ως κάποια συσκευή με τον επεξεργαστή που φοράει σε κάποια COM αν έχει γίνει σωστά το JTAG. Οπότε αν αναγνωριστεί, με τον loader έπειτα του περνάς το σωστό firmware.
Καλή επιτυχία!! :Smile:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## RADIO6146KISAMOS

να σαι καλα φιλε μου θα δοκιμασω.Ξερω οτι η εταιρεια εχει καποιο loader που μαλλον το συνδεουν χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος με το usb και το επισκευαζουν αλλα ειναι πιο πολλα τα μεταφορικα απο την αξια του δεκτη οποτε αστο ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## franc62

gia sas....exo kai ego ena provlema me ena dekti edision,,,,mou vgazei 4 midhenika kai einei off.....ti ginete tetia periptosi??

----------

